# Sellin a Turn-Key business...advice??



## Sarahere03 (Jan 14, 2006)

I have a coffeehouse and cafe for sale.  It is an established and repected business.  I would appreciate any advise on advertising it, or doing it myself!
Especially in pricing, fees, permits: transferable?  (ie: food and beverage permits, insurance, vendor accounts, etc.)  Thanx in advance!!


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 14, 2006)

I would def. talk with a lawyer on the issue if you plan to do it all yourself.

What is the name of the coffee shop? I live in CenTex.


----------

